# Million $ Buck



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Deer ranch in Tex. valued at 1 mil !!







Would like to run across one like him in the woods! Not pinned up!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

That deer would have a hard time carrying that set of horns around in the wild. Especially in the pines that I hunt.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A real set of the sheds alone, considering he sheds them, would be worth a mint. A replica set would bring big money. A true freak and no doubt some injury caused that.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw an email about that ranch about 5-6 months ago. You should see all the other deer on that ranch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> That deer would have a hard time carrying that set of horns around in the wild. Especially in the pines that I hunt.
> 
> Darin


Yup. Same here.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Finger Mullet hope you are doing o.k.? Happy New Year, SNDFLEE


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have the email, if anyone wants to see all the fantastic racks pm your e-mail addy and I'll send it to you...


----------

